# What is for lunch?



## Tabitha (Feb 10, 2010)

I just had traditional hummus on wheat pita w/ sliced onions, tomatos and bread-n-butter pickles with a side of fresh strawberries and it was yummy!


----------



## IanT (Feb 10, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I just had traditional hummus on wheat pita w/ sliced onions, tomatos and bread-n-butter pickles with a side of fresh strawberries and it was yummy!




lunch?? lol eeegh... good idea... Im hungry... so far its been a muffin from starbucks and a hot chocolate... not on my top nutritious things to eat list....

baddddd boooooy Ian..


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 10, 2010)

Tab that sounds yummo!
Today for me it's corn thins with tuna, sliced tomato, red onion, salt and pepper.
 And watermelon for after.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 11, 2010)

:? haven't had breakfast yet...


----------



## IanT (Feb 11, 2010)

lol its 11:35am and I just made eggs n bacon...mmmmmmmmm baaaacooooon......

for lunch Im eating a job interview


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 11, 2010)

Dim sum! Haven't had it yet, heading to my favorite restaurant before work.


----------



## Woodi (Jul 17, 2010)

I just made a veggie and noodles salad.

First I steamed some garlic scapes and broccoli stems, then chopped up some: zucchini; red and yellow peppers; celery (for the crunch), lots of tomatoes, fresh basil from my tiny herb pot....mixed it all tog with penne noodles; made a lime and garlic dressing with some extra dried herbs from a shaker jar.


----------



## rubyslippers (Jul 17, 2010)

Yummmmmm, Woodi, won't you invite me over for lunch?  Sounds delicious.  I just ate ham salad on wheat toast with sliced tomatoes and green peppers on the side.


----------



## mariflo (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey *monoenny11*, how do you prepare the Rice & Yogurt thing for lunch? Do you just mix plain boiled rice with yogurt? 

I am having a huge mug of kefir for breakfast ... mmmm ... loving it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm eating half a grilled stuffed burrito from Taco Bell for breakfast ...

It's summer! I can be bad!  

eta: ...and cake.


----------



## Deda (Aug 12, 2010)

I had leftover Chinese.  I might be sick later.


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 12, 2010)

The chinese place down the road from me has a wonderful shrimp and mixed veggie dinner.  I love it.

Bruce


----------



## carebear (Aug 12, 2010)

Baked potato chips and french onion dip.
with a cup of coffee (cream and sugar)


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 17, 2010)

Carebear your diet sounds about as good as mine at the moment.
You have the excuse of moving house though, I don't.


----------



## Lolly (Oct 14, 2010)

_Corn chowder in a bread bowl,with a large glass of sweet ice tea_


----------



## Woodi (Oct 14, 2010)

Smoked meat on rye with lettuce and a dill pickle.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 14, 2010)

yum...fish burrito from Rubios...I am stuffed!


----------



## agriffin (Oct 14, 2010)

Subway


----------

